# Ducati Elenore



## Wrist Pin (Jan 19, 2012)

All you motorcycle buffs probably already know about this engine.
It is a V8 with only two connecting rods for 8 cylinders. Looks like it would be fairly easy to model. Check it out.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 19, 2012)

Is there a link?


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 19, 2012)

Here ya go:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7E6KglXPmTs&vq=large


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's another one, 4 cyl minibike:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=XIP2w9qevCc&vq=medium


----------



## moanaman (Jan 19, 2012)

There are really 10 conrods in the V8. 2 to the crankshaft as normal then one on each piston to the rockers.l


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jan 20, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Mosey (Jan 20, 2012)

Now if you were talking about a model of the bevel-drive single Ducati, like the Mach 1, I'd be very interested.


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jan 20, 2012)

Well Mosey
I'm not familiar with motorcycle engines. One of the guys in the shop knows I make miniature engines and told me about the Elenore. But I think we just found your next engine project in the Mach 1 :big: You could do a build thread and we could follow along!


----------



## Mosey (Jan 20, 2012)

Even though I have the workshop manual and complete parts illustrations, there are no drawings available to my knowledge. This would be a very challenging build...something for a Steve Huck level master. Maybe someone has some drawings we could look at to see if it is possible.
( I have rebuilt the full-scale engine)


----------



## Wrist Pin (Jan 20, 2012)

Now you have my curiosity up.
Anyone know the Mach 1 engine?


----------



## Mosey (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's a sample of mine, but doesn't show engine very well. One of the interesting features of this engine is it's vertical tower shaft up to a bevel drive overhead cam.
Mosey


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mosey  said:
			
		

> This would be a very challenging build...something for a Steve Huck level master.



Aim higher!

Tear the motor apart and send it to me and I'll start drawing.


----------



## Mosey (Jan 20, 2012)

It's in the mail!


----------



## Blue_Rock (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi

I aspire to one day make a scale Ducati single engine something similar to the below. Either a 175 desmo, a 250 non-desmo or my favourite, a 450 desmo. The bevel gear machining is, for the moment, outside my level of expertise but one day


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 21, 2012)

If it is only the bevel gear machining that is outside your level of expertise Simon, you are doing well. I was rather chuffed when my full sized Bonny ran after I rebuilt it (with a few bits machined).

What are you riding at present?

Jim


----------



## Blue_Rock (Jan 22, 2012)

AussieJimG  said:
			
		

> What are you riding at present?



Hi Jim, I've got a '74 Norton 850 but don't ride it too much lately...


----------

